# HELP! New to transfer on 100% black poly



## Threadlogic (Mar 16, 2012)

I am new to the heat press world. Starting my first job on 100% black poly (Hanes Cool-Fit t-shirt). I have purchased polytrans tranfers through the recommendation from the company. When I use the recommended heat, 340 for 10 seconds, I get a shinny press area. They told me that it will disappear in a couple of hours but I have waited and washed the garment and it is still there. I have been able to make it work at a much lower temp, 275 for 15 seconds, and the transfer seems fine. Are there going to be problems with the transfer after time? Is there a different method or setting that I should use? I really need this to work because I have purchased alot of t-shirts and tranfers and have a tight timeline for the customer.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Threadlogic said:


> They told me that it will disappear in a couple of hours ...


On cotton it would, on poly it's permanent. That shouldn't happen at 340 though, my guess is your press is running hot. If you are using high pressure, ease back a bit.


----------

